# Memoria quasi elephanto!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm sure as a botany professor @huffer33 needs no translation on the title! Months back he and I had a conversation about a favorite cigar of mine, and i gave him some of the back story... As well as insinuating that he had small hands! That same cigar that made his hand look slightly on the small side has given me a wicked case of Baby Hand!!!






at least 4 years old, due to the lack of ii after the 356! He also included a few other fantastic looking sticks, including the big black bat! Thanks John! I may put flame to one of the 356 later on today! Defineately in the unicorn category!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Enjoy Joe, I think it is safe to say those are ready to smoke...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Don't mess with the Prof! A calculated hit will be your demise....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Don't mess with the Prof! A calculated hit will be your demise....


Just keeping up with tradition here - they were quite enjoyable but didn't have the same nostalgia for me.

This place reminds me of a story my advisor told about a bolo he was wearing that was a perfectly preserved Cordyceps fungus on an ant in acrylic. He had visited the Japanese Mycological Society and complimented their president on the bolo, not realizing that in their culture if you do that you are getting it as a gift....

Crazy stuff -


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Never thought I'd say these words..... But that's my new favorite fungus!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dran said:


> Never thought I'd say these words..... But that's my new favorite fungus!


Zombies are real, if you're a bug :surprise:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Dran said:


> I'm sure as a botany professor @huffer33 needs no translation on the title! Months back he and I had a conversation about a favorite cigar of mine, and i gave him some of the back story... As well as insinuating that he had small hands! That same cigar that made his hand look slightly on the small side has given me a wicked case of Baby Hand!!!
> View attachment 234616
> at least 4 years old, due to the lack of ii after the 356! He also included a few other fantastic looking sticks, including the big black bat! Thanks John! I may put flame to one of the 356 later on today! Defineately in the unicorn category!
> View attachment 234618


Man, those AR M356 Concertos are some massive smokes... Brava for even taking one one, haha.



huffer33 said:


> Just keeping up with tradition here - they were quite enjoyable but didn't have the same nostalgia for me.
> 
> This place reminds me of a story my advisor told about a bolo he was wearing that was a perfectly preserved Cordyceps fungus on an ant in acrylic. He had visited the Japanese Mycological Society and complimented their president on the bolo, not realizing that in their culture if you do that you are getting it as a gift....
> 
> Crazy stuff -


Ha, good old Cordyceps. If we ever have a zombie apocalypse, the cause would have to be a 50/50 toss between Cordyceps fungal infection and Prion TSEs... On a tangent, but the Cordyceps fungi played a major role in one of the most popular (and most moving) video games of all time, The Last of Us. Hijack ends.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Man, those AR M356 Concertos are some massive smokes... Brava for even taking one one, haha.
> 
> Ha, good old Cordyceps. If we ever have a zombie apocalypse, the cause would have to be a 50/50 toss between Cordyceps fungal infection and Prion TSEs... On a tangent, but the Cordyceps fungi played a major role in one of the most popular (and most moving) video games of all time, The Last of Us. Hijack ends.


The best game of all time! Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Man, those AR M356 Concertos are some massive smokes... Brava for even taking one one, haha.
> 
> Ha, good old Cordyceps. If we ever have a zombie apocalypse, the cause would have to be a 50/50 toss between Cordyceps fungal infection and Prion TSEs... On a tangent, but the Cordyceps fungi played a major role in one of the most popular (and most moving) video games of all time, The Last of Us. Hijack ends.


Double post. Please delete.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Great looking smokes...not sure about the fungi though, lol.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Great looking smokes...not sure about the fungi though, lol.


That fungus is insane, without a doubt. Being able to hijack a CNS in order to propagate is just downright frightening.

But back to the smokes, does the larger RG of that Aging Room change it's profile to the point where it's essentially a different smoke altogether?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That fungus is insane, without a doubt. Being able to hijack a CNS in order to propagate is just downright frightening.
> 
> But back to the smokes, does the larger RG of that Aging Room change it's profile to the point where it's essentially a different smoke altogether?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I don't think so, but they are the earlier blend (356i) so they are actually a different smoke than the 356ii made now. I was unware of this until chatting with Dran a few months back after posting one.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

It was a bit different, but still resembled what i remember of the 356i robusto i had a few years ago.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> No, I don't think so, but they are the earlier blend (356i) so they are actually a different smoke than the 356ii made now. I was unware of this until chatting with Dran a few months back after posting one.


Hmmm, that drastic of a blend change? Hopefully for the better. Either way, that's lot of leaf all at once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmmm, that drastic of a blend change? Hopefully for the better. Either way, that's lot of leaf all at once.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I once smoked a 7 x 70 and it took a little over four hours to get to a 1" nub. :crying:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> I once smoked a 7 x 70 and it took a little over four hours to get to a 1" nub. :crying:


Brother, that sounds more like a chore than an enjoyable experience. But respect to you for seeing it through to the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Man @huffer33 is fling them all over today ! Another nice hit on a really deserving Joe


----------

